
What Happened When We Unsubscribed 250K Subscribers Without Asking - tlrobinson
https://readthink.com/what-happened-when-we-unsubscribed-250k-subscribers-without-asking-5a2fbe12fa68#.c8mxol4g0
======
twothamendment
Graymail - just yesterday I finally unsubscribed from a product email that I
subscribed to before the product was out. I glanced at, then ignored many
emails, sales, holiday specials, etc. What made me do it? An email asking me
how I liked the product. I don't have one, they should know I never bought
one.

If more companies would take the time to send meaningful emails or even
unsubscribe me when they feel I'm not interested, I may sign up for more
things. If they valued a quality list over the quantity my inbox would be a
different place.

------
tlrobinson
I wish my email client would do this for me. I know there's things like
unroll.me but AFAIK they can't tell how engaged with particular mailing lists
I am.

Or even just a "swipe to unsubscribe" feature in Google Inbox would be nice.

